# Older General 350 - worth the price?



## NateFinch (May 24, 2010)

I stumbled on an older (not sure how old, maybe someone could help with that) General 350 table saw (3 hp single phase) with Biesemeyer Fence. The price is $600. I haven't seen it running yet, but the owner says it works fine. I know these things are $3000 new, is $600 fair for one in this condition? Do older models differ from newer ones, and if so, how much?

Keep in mind, I am a newbie woodworker. I'll be moving into a house with a 3 car garage and hope to start building furniture & cabinets for my house, but I've never really gone beyond basic two by fours and plywood yet.

Here's a couple of pictures (click to see bigger versions):





Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chiefk (Jan 28, 2008)

Nate, I have a General 350. I bought it used. As you may know the General is made in Canada. It is a well built table saw. It has been an excellent saw for me. I think the price $600 is fair.


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

I also have a the 350 of this vintage. Has been a great saw. 600 seems like a good price. Do they have the motor cover?


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

That looks like a nice saw. General is a good brand so I think you have found a good deal.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice looking saw Nate. Keep in mind the 3hp will draw somwhere in the neighborhood of 20A, possibly more. Take that into consideration when wiring the garage at the new place. I think its also a fair price


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That saw was built to run hard 24/7 for decades. A little TLC and some touch up paint will make this thing look new. It's got a great fence on it too. $600 is a great deal IMHO….what else you gonna get that's even close to this?


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Be forewarned. If you are anything like me, it will take much longer to build things than you expect. Don't throw away the old cabinets until the new ones are finished! lol.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think the General has changed in decades. Good quality, still made in Drummondville, Quebec, Canada, my original hometown. I used the General when I took woodworking classes at a college in Ottawa. I would pay $600 for it. I wish I could find them here in NZ!


----------



## dmoney (Dec 20, 2009)

i think $600 is a fair price, getting it for less would probably be a steal


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like it is already on wheels they cost around $60.00 & up that helps with the price. 
If it is not rusty and the motor runs good if the raise, lower, tilt right or left works good it probably is worth the price. 
One thing to consider is do you have enough power to run it properly. 
Without enough power you could burn up the motor.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have no experience with General but the photo you show it looks like the top is bent.


----------



## NateFinch (May 24, 2010)

So, the wheels don't come with it, unfortunately. I'm not sure about the bent top - are you talking about the top photo? That looks like it could just be distortion in the lens, but if I go look at it, I'll definitely bring along a straightedge.

I know it takes 220, I don't believe I have a 220 line in the new garage, but I could get one put in fairly easily, since the garage has its own panel with, IIRC, 50 amps.


----------

